# 2013 Salty Fly- Who's Going



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll be there, anybody else going?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I hate that I have school on Saturday mornings. The Salty Fly is right out of my back yard.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Isn't it already full?? Was going to go with my buddy/guide and his HB Professional..


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be there too.. Look for the black Waterman 16'. Are you bringing your skiff? That's a damn nice looking 17.8...


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah I'm bringing it down. It will be my first chance to fish out of it. I don't know much about the area down there or where to fish so its going to be an interesting trip.


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

We will be fishing in the Salty fly also - 3rd year. Grey- 17ft
Ankona SUV. Team Hurrah.
Fred McClendon


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll either be in my black Waterman or my yellow Challenger. Don't know if I'll make it Friday yet.. 

This will be my third time fishing the Salty Fly and it's always a great time..


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

I was going to try to make it down but didn't get registered in time. I'd join your friend but ill be fishing out this way with a few friends instead. Looking forward to pics!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be there Seafoam green ranger banshee. Haven't fished this area since I graduated from USF in 2005. I'm sure it will be a fun day.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait until Friday!


----------



## acrittenden (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll be there! 

Green and tan Gladesman. Team Mangrove Grizzly will be on the prowl! See you boys Friday night!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

It looks like it's going to be a 9wt. day according to the weather report.. Dadgummit!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> It looks like it's going to be a 9wt. day according to the weather report..  Dadgummit!


i hear ya..i dont think I've ever fished a fly tournament without wind.lol


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

South wind, could be worse for CRB area but not bad.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bob, are you really fishing with two teams lol?


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Which one of you Mangrove Griz boys gets the pink shirt?

Cheeky Pelican will be in the house.... and if you can see what we are fishing on, you're too damn close!


----------



## daleensb (Nov 23, 2012)

How was it? I checked the weather and it looked pretty windy? Who won?


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely windy, but a fantastic time. Sam does a great job with his tournament. Cody Chivas and Chris Cenci won. Two veterans of fishing tournaments. We probably had a million dollars worth of boats in the field. Sam will be opening it up to 100 teams next year. Good luck.


----------



## daleensb (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks. What was the winning length?


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I had a great time, will definitely be registering again next year.


----------



## daleensb (Nov 23, 2012)

Thast a bad arse skiff Kirk! My dreamboat!


----------

